# qr25de rebuild



## outlaw47 (May 29, 2008)

hello all
i drive an 02 spec-v with a 2.5 and i did not get the pre cat out quick enough and my car now burns oil :lame: so i am thinking about just rebuilding the motor what i am trying to figure out is if the qr25de is a sleeved motor or just a standard cylinder wall that i can machine and if it does have sleeves where is the cheapest place to get new sleeves any help is great thank you


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

just a reg cylinder wall. IIRC Darton makes some sleeves for the QR


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

If your you're thinking about putting in a new clutch and flywheel as well you should do it while the engine is out.


----------

